# Name that Fish GAME.



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Post pictures of your fish you want to stump UKAPS members or post pictures of fish you have no idea what it is for people to ID.

First person to guess the fish correct gets to choose the next fish.

Ill start off.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

its a rainbow of some kind looks like "Lake Kutubu Rainbow, Turquoise Rainbow, Blue Rainbow" but crossed with another form of rainbow

perhaps  Melanotaenia sexlineata + Melanotaenia lacustris


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

It is a rainbow fish, but its not crossed (I dont think).


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

doesn't match any known specific strain I know of it mostly resembles the colouring and shaping of the Melanotaenia lacustris (Lake Kutubu Rainbow etc as above) however the spotting is more similar to the sexlineata strain though usually the stripes are solid (on all rainbow species where stripes are visible) spotted stripes can only really appear as a cross breed.


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Ill give you a hint, its Glossolepis *********


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

only 3 known species of Glossolepis have strips all are solid not spotted I'll stick by my first line its a hybrid from the Melanotaenia line


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Its under spotted rainbow fish, if that helps.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

redlist is cheating


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/fish.asp


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I can just imagine you now, scrolling through all the rainbowfish and clicking on all the pics too check, im creased haha.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

naah got distracted by the missus I'm fairly good with rainbows got a couple of tanks full of them but never seen those above before, neither has most of the other rainbow specific sites which is why I couldn't find them.


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I understand, its a Glossolepis maculosus


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

they're pretty nice tbh pity they're almost impossible to get


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Yeh, post up a pic now, ill try get it since no one else is playing.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

lemmie go down and take a picture then I know just the fish to get you started


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Alright  hopfully its a common fish >


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

yeah its pretty common I think though the pictures suck ass thanks to a curious bristlenose fry that insisted on getting into the shot every time and the fact the fish hide all the time when the lights are on (they prefer the dark)


Guess the fish by hinchles, on Flickr

Guess the fish by hinchles, on Flickr

Guess the fish by hinchles, on Flickr


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Glass catfish?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

aye I should have perhaps picked a less common one but didn't want to get into silly L-numbers


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Haha, there awesome fish, use to have 4 of them. ill find a pic now. Hopfully others will start to join in.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

I used to have 9 of them but over time there's only 7 left now


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I think its quite common!


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

clown barb?


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Correct , upload another one, you can get them off google if you want.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

Guess the Fish by hinchles, on Flickr


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I think, it may be a Pictus Catfish (Pimelodus pictus)?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

yup its a baby pictus  your turn


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)




----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

black skirt tetra I believe at least some form of characin at least


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Middle bit is wrong


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

can't remember the common name fully its full name is gymnocorymbus ternetzi


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Correct, its a 'Black Widow Tetra', your turn, were's everyone else!! Come on guys!!


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

Guess the Fish by hinchles, on Flickr

Guess the Fish by hinchles, on Flickr


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Looks like a type if oto?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

horrible pictures I know but should be identifable. not quite so common this one though.

i'll give you a clue its not an oto and the one in the picture is about 8 - 9 inches long


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

It reminds me of a snakehead for some reason, this may take me awhile


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

this is the freshwater version sub adult size.
its big brother is the saltwater version which will grow to about 10 foot iirc


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I cannot find this fish anywhere, absolutely no idea, you win!


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

its a wolf fish (freshwater sometimes called ornamental wolf fish)


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

Guess the Fish by hinchles, on Flickr

final one from me i'm out of fish that are even vaguely challenging after this one


----------



## spyder (30 Dec 2011)

GNP?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

no easily mistaken though


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Hemiancistrus subviridis?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

nope (I've kinda cheated here though pulled a very very rare L-number on you  )


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Oh dear haha


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Is it a nugget pleco?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

no looks similar but this is a carnivore if that helps 

also considerably larger.


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Pseudacanthicus leopardus its a L600 is that high? not too good with plecos/catfish


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

actually horrible picture he's really not showing his tail fin colour that well. the fin is normally bright orange as is the top fin but its always down


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Pseudacanthicus leopardus its a L600 is that high? not too good with plecos/catfish



no its not but strangely enough the L600 was identified at the same time (very similar) to the L114 which until fairly recently was thought to be the same as the one posted although it isn't there's about 5 or so pleco's that all look very similar though if you know what you're looking for are distinctly different

as I said I kinda cheated so I won't go again if you do give up


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I will get this!!! haha


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

you want an L number clue I can limit you to a range if you like ?


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

is it a golden cloud pleco?


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Yeh, give me the L number haha


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

L14 - sunshine pleco - Scobinancistrus aureatus

very very rare you'll never see one in a shop and only I think about 5 people are attempting to breed them in this country if mine ever get jiggy I'll be very happy not to mention quite in pocket.


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I should be getting one for free if they get 'jiggy' just because it took me so long to even attempt to get it haha, the only pleco/catfish i've ever had was an upside down catfish.


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

i love my pleco's and cats got loads and loads


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

How many tanks do you have?


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

non breeding tanks there's 3 in use and 1 sat waiting to be used once i've finished decorating.
breeding I have 12 breeding tanks


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Oh thats quite a lot haha


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

first glance looks like an l52 but I don't think it is.
could be an l168 but picture too small to tell properly

not sure


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

I cant even remember what it is now haha!! got it from a site, i think it was a L48 not sure.


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)




----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Is it some sort of cichlid?


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Is it some sort of cichlid?


Yes


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

is it a Paratilapia polleni (Black Diamond Cichlid)


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Correct


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Ill find a pic now, give me 2 seconds, took me like 2 hours to find that haha.


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)




----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Freshwater Toadfish


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

You are close but no


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Grunting toadfish?


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

You are correct


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Good luck


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

You really like your cichlids haha.


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> You really like your cichlids haha.


Indeed i do haha


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

That was easier  is it a Otopharynx lithobates?


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Yes it is!


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Go for it


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Give me a few days


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

It reminds me of the perch i catch at a loch a 5minute walk away from my house >


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Gotcha.. 
Amniataba Percoides


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

You are correct!


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Happy new year


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

And too you, its a  tosanoides flavofasciatus very nice marine fish, my neighbour has 1. 

Am i right?


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Correct, didn't expect you to get is so fast haha


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Im a master.


----------



## Alastair (1 Jan 2012)

Looks like a hill stream loach?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

It isnt, you got the loach part right tho.


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Is it a Sinogastromyzon?


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Callum said:
			
		

> Is it a Sinogastromyzon?



Nope, this is turing out to be a hard one >


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Not hard, I'm just giving other people a chance


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Okaaaay , btw do you have cichlid tanks? im thinking about setting up a 15G for smaller cichlids, may need some help.


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Okaaaay , btw do you have cichlid tanks? im thinking about setting up a 15G for smaller cichlids, may need some help.


No i'm afraid i don't  perfect water here for them though


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Alright, ive only ever kept convict cichlids.


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

It's not a type of beaufortia?


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Its not


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Pseudogastromyzon? if not give us another picture?


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Wrong again,

Ill give you a clue - Balitora


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Gotta be a Balitora Brucei?


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Nope :L


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Callum said:
			
		

> Gotta be a Balitora Brucei?



Ill give you it 

it was Balitora burmanica but if you type Balitora Brucei into google the same pics come up.


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Aw! I just got it haha.


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Well done haha!


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

This is too much fun


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Just to let you know, i've been doing a lot of research on cichlids, i might be 15 but all the knowledge about fish gets stuck in my head (shame its not the same with school) and im actually quite good at naming these cichlids.

oh its a julidochromis dickfeldi.


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Ah well you know I'm only 16  and yes... (unfortunately for me) you are correct


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

haha, good luck with this one.





Bet you get it in 10 seconds.


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Botia Striata


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Correct


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)




----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Im stumped can't seem to find this one, give me a few minutes haha!


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

You will need more than a few minutes, it's a hard one


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Is it a something Cyprochromis?


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Yes it is a cyprochromis


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Is that just it or is there something before it?


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

It's a cyprochromis something


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Oh, Cyprichromis leptosoma? its quite hard to tell because its a juvenile.


----------



## Callum (2 Jan 2012)

Close enough I'll give you that


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

go!


----------



## hinch (2 Jan 2012)

common sailfin ?


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Wrong


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Any guess the fish on the previous page?


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

Liposarcus anisitsi


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Nope.


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

surely its not a Hypostomus plecostomus


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

No were near


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Nope, im sure the species i put up is extremely common!


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

gibbiseps?


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Nope, it was a pictus catfish, its a really bad pic, ill allow you to put up a pic now, just copy one from google if you want


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

that is no pictus thats for sure


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Thats what it said in the description, its your turn to upload a picture.


----------



## hinch (3 Jan 2012)

the one that guy is holding? deffo not a pictus looks most like a sailfin "common" pleco with a damaged fin


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Okay sorry guys, it was a description, someone else post up a pic please.


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

google pictus and you'll see what i mean.

well heres mine


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Black devil catfish (Hemibagrus wyckii)?


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

correct,


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

You will never get this one.





Haha


Real one


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

Botia kubotai


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Correct


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Jan 2012)

Hmmmmmmm






Regards
Paul.


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

Poecilocharax weitzmani


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Jan 2012)




----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)




----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Mystus bocourti?


----------



## Callum (3 Jan 2012)

Yay finally we have more people joining in!


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Correct ^ finally haha!

Callum do you know what that last one is?


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

sadly it is not Mystus bocourti


----------



## hinch (3 Jan 2012)

looks like a L010 Loricaria lata


----------



## hinch (3 Jan 2012)

glass cat ?


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

no and no lol!


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

No idea what this is, cant find it, anyone else?


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

Would you like a clue?


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Yes please haha!


----------



## morefirejules08 (3 Jan 2012)

It is a member of the Doradidae family of catfish


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2012)

Leptodoras acipenserinus


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Arana said:
			
		

> Leptodoras acipenserinus



Thats what i thought aswell


----------



## morefirejules08 (4 Jan 2012)

correct!!


----------



## Arana (4 Jan 2012)

Here's a simple one for ya....


----------



## morefirejules08 (4 Jan 2012)

Tanichthys albonubes


----------



## Arana (4 Jan 2012)

Close but NO


----------



## morefirejules08 (4 Jan 2012)

Tanichthys micagemmae


----------



## mitchelllawson (4 Jan 2012)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> Tanichthys micagemmae



+1


----------



## Arana (4 Jan 2012)

morefirejules08 said:
			
		

> Tanichthys micagemmae



Correct


----------



## morefirejules08 (4 Jan 2012)




----------



## Callum (5 Jan 2012)

No idea haha


----------



## sanj (14 Jan 2012)

Looks like some kind of Barilius...


----------



## Callum (12 Feb 2012)

Anyone wanna make this thread live again?


----------

